# hps with built in ballast



## maineharvest (Jun 20, 2007)

Anybody here use the hps lamps with the built in ballast?  Ive noticed that a lot of the people here use a lamp with the ballast seperate.  Im using the built in ballast lamp and i know it probably puts off more heat than the other kind but why else would you want to buy the lamp and ballast seperate.  It was cheaper and it just seems more efficient to buy it as one.  Anybody got any input?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

I had a couple of 70W flood HID's. but I ended up gutting them and making the ballast remote myself. It's the heat.....seperate ballast means you can have it outside of the grow area and keep it cooler.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

I use a 400w MH that is ballast and bulb together... it does produce a bit more heat... but i havent found it to be a huge problem yet....


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

i think ballast out of the grow room is much better.less heat.less stress!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 23, 2007)

Of course... but if you dont have heat issues.. then it will work just fine..and ive seen many great deals on industrail ballasts like that... 
Personally i think come this winter i may have cold issues.. so im gonna be glad to have that extra heat in the room...  if your running 90s.. then the ballast is a problem.. i run between 73-83 area depending on where i have my a/c set for the house..


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 23, 2007)

2 pics of my 150hps unit that was an all in one unit but i re-wired it so i can put the ballast/igniter out side the grow room for alot less heat. simple to re-wire.


----------

